# Little Jack's Guns for Transfers



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Guys,

If you haven't considered using Nate at Little Jack's Guns in Milton for dealer transfers - you should!

Nate is a great guy who wants to make the process affordable to the members here.

His transfer fee INCLUDES the call-in fee - and he does not charge sales tax for the transfer or the value of the firearm he is receiving for you.

If you are military or LEO, the complete fee is $15 out the door.

He transferred a Walther PPQ 1st Edition to me tonight. Total cost for the pistol, shipping, and transfer fee was over $300 less than the best "out the door" price that I could find at the Pensacola area gun shops - including Jimmy's in FWB.

Let Nate do your transfers - you won't be disappointed! His screen name here is Dixie - send him a PM with any questions or to get his contact information.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

I second Nate, he is a top notch guy.


----------



## Dixie (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks for the business and the vote of confidence Gentlemen. Happy to help.


----------



## T140 (Nov 20, 2007)

+1 on Nate.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Headin' His Way*

Will be on my way over to pick up several things from him tomorrow. Seems like a nice gentleman with our phoncon this PM. 

Thanks for the reccomendation scubapro. --- SAWMAN


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Dropped By*

Went over to little Jack's Guns this AM and came away with several items at what I consider a good price. Great man(Nate) to talk to. He knows his guns and especially the AR systems. 

Thank you for your service to our country sir, and am sure that I will be seeing you in the future. --- SAWMAN


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

+1 Great guy to do business with.Thanks for the P-Mags.


----------

